# Brought a TT Quattro Sport!



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

So after a long time looking for the right car, I have got myself a TT Quattro Sport!
It's black with recaros and looks the dog's bollocks!

Being a perfectionist the first thing I'm going to do is get the wheels refurbished. Can anyone recommend any good places to get this done? I'm based in Bedfordshire.

Will be giving superchips a call at some point too.

Can't wait to pick it up next week!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
qS great choice 8)


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome, good choice.

What build no? Last 3 digits of VIN.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome Ben.

Good choice, my husband has a red QS


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

QS950 said:


> Welcome, good choice.
> 
> What build no? Last 3 digits of VIN.


Not sure yet, pick it up on Thursday if all goes too plan!

Love your smoked grey wheels, grey indicator lenses and front splitter! Looks alot meaner than the standard car!


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

BenTTs said:


> QS950 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, good choice.
> ...


Is the splitter from a Cupra R and was it hard to fit?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes it is a cupra R splitter try a search loads of info on fitting them


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

BenTTs said:


> So after a long time looking for the right car, I have got myself a TT Quattro Sport!
> It's black with recaros and looks the dog's bollocks!
> 
> Being a perfectionist the first thing I'm going to do is get the wheels refurbished. Can anyone recommend any good places to get this done? I'm based in Bedfordshire.
> ...


 Try wheel genie at Huntingdon, nearest I know, I'm from Peterborough, I've used them and they are good.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## krishorton (Jun 25, 2009)

Lovely !


----------



## AndyLyman (Apr 13, 2014)

Alloy refurbishment.

www.mintalloys.com

based in Silsoe, Beds

look on youtube for mint alloys, they have a demonstration about diamond cut alloys

Andy


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Is the splitter from a Cupra R and was it hard to fit?


I had mine fitted at the TT Shop, Bedford. I have a used one with a bit of very light damage that you are welcome to. If you are a bit handy I'm sure it would repair and it is pre-drilled obviously and would just need taping to yours and drilling bumper and sticking in a few self-tappers.



> Love your smoked grey wheels, grey indicator lenses and front splitter! Looks alot meaner than the standard car!


I'm about to have my wheels refurbished [probably one shade lighter] and I will use Quattro Coachworks newly located in Harlington, Beds. They painted them last time two years ago when I also had the calipers sprayed. And you are bang on with the black inserts and smoked lenses making it look meaner. But be warned, opinion is divided on modding QSs :roll: More is less [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Somersetdub (Apr 8, 2014)

I want one!


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Ben, welcome! After years of pondering and procrastinating, finally bought my first TT and took delivery 1st March. It too is a qS and we are loving it! Am trying to keep the daily driver miles as low as possible but every drive is an occasion so when I can't get my hands on the Roomster (which is a hoot to drive) the extra miles behind the wheel of the qS (and under them) are not too hard to take. Plus we had to recce a route for a local cruise and am off to the The Pennines this weekend.

Ours is Mauritius Blue. We considered a seat swap, both of us having had back problems/chiropractor bills over the years. Turns out the Recaros are more fun than a visit to the chiro and just as beneficial! Perhaps a tad more costly though.

Hope the car proves to be everything you hoped and that you enjoy every drive. Worth taking a look at the group buy for the HPA Haldex controller that is currently underway. Like a good friend has said, owning a TT and not 'refining' it is a tough thing to manage!


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

AndyLyman said:


> Alloy refurbishment.
> 
> http://www.mintalloys.com
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy ... Just had a quote from you! I will be booking in soon! I know your work is really good my Dad has his S8 wheels done with you.


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

qs950 said:


> > Is the splitter from a Cupra R and was it hard to fit?
> 
> 
> I had mine fitted at the TT Shop, Bedford. I have a used one with a bit of very light damage that you are welcome to. If you are a bit handy I'm sure it would repair and it is pre-drilled obviously and would just need taping to yours and drilling bumper and sticking in a few self-tappers.
> ...


Sorry for the delayed reply! To answer your previous question, the build number is 003 according to the VIN.

Looking to bring it back upto scratch before starting any mods, spent last weekend with the Meguiars and also steam cleaned the interior with a wheel refurb being next on the list! Think I will keep the wheels standard silver although that grey looks awesome!


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

ScoTTy John said:


> Hi Ben, welcome! After years of pondering and procrastinating, finally bought my first TT and took delivery 1st March. It too is a qS and we are loving it! Am trying to keep the daily driver miles as low as possible but every drive is an occasion so when I can't get my hands on the Roomster (which is a hoot to drive) the extra miles behind the wheel of the qS (and under them) are not too hard to take. Plus we had to recce a route for a local cruise and am off to the The Pennines this weekend.
> 
> Ours is Mauritius Blue. We considered a seat swap, both of us having had back problems/chiropractor bills over the years. Turns out the Recaros are more fun than a visit to the chiro and just as beneficial! Perhaps a tad more costly though.
> 
> Hope the car proves to be everything you hoped and that you enjoy every drive. Worth taking a look at the group buy for the HPA Haldex controller that is currently underway. Like a good friend has said, owning a TT and not 'refining' it is a tough thing to manage!


Me too, so glad I took the plunge! Unfortunately mine is my daily so the miles will be put on it, however it means I get to have fun everyday!

Mine is black. I was also worried about the seats but now definitely agree with you! Although I haven't yet perfected getting out of them ... sort of roll out!

Certainly is proving to be a joy to own and drive! Wheel refurb is next on the list for me, will then be looking at starting the 'refining' process 

Hows your 'refining' going then? I'm guessing a Haldex controller is the next mod?


----------

